# newbie (sort of) advice please



## stevebrum74 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi all for a few years about 5 i think i had a series 1 box that we used to record our scart connected CCTV camera for 23hrs and 55 minutes a day.
Eventually that Tivo died, and its was binned (honourable bin death of course) then i moved house, been here for about six weeks or so, and i finally got into the loft, there i find a shiny (it certainly looks brand new) series 1 Tivo in its box with all IR blasters remote control. It all powers up, and i did a manual recording via scart and it all works flawlessly.
Dancing around the net brought me here. 
So how many S1 tivo users are there now?
I realise that there are now lots of lovely gadgets and gizmos that can do what Tivo can do and more, but im loath to throwing something away that works.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

not many now it would seem


----------



## dd_ (May 13, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing, which is what brought me back here after so long. I'm still using a S1 (not updated for over a year) as a manual PVR for FreeSat and it's still going strong and is much more reliable than my friends new VTivo. Now that there seems to have been a big channel shake up, I really need to get it connected again. Over to Dave's AltEPG page, methinks, if it's still being updated?


----------



## asfafa (Jan 14, 2004)

probably less than 200 active S1 TiVos!

you should come over to the altepg.com forums where you can get more help and advice there...

Paul


----------

